# Repower for Ariens EZR 1542



## tonyp884 (Jan 16, 2007)

My Ariens Zero Turn mower with a 15hp B&S has a cracked block.
A friend has offered to give me a twin cylinder B&S engine that is in good shape. I have not seen it yet. It is in a rather large Craftsman tractor that has a blown transaxle and missing cutting deck.
I know that I need to go see the engine today and identify the engine. He said it is about 20hp. Is there any chance that this B&S Twin engine can fit into my Ariens ??

If not anybody interested in trading for an engine that will fit my Ariens?
thanks,
Tony P
Unionville, NC


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If it's a V-Twin design then you should be able to adapt it to fit your riding mower will little trouble other then fitting a new muffler and exhaust. An opposed twin might be a little more challenging as they are somewhat larger and may or may not fit in the space for your engine. You will also have to set up an exhaust system for this engine as well.


----------



## tonyp884 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'll have to get a better look at it. I know that the engine has an air cleaner up front between the two cylinders, a pressurized oil system, with a spin-on filter, and the starter looks the same as the starter that is on my B&S 15 OHV.
And it had a pretty large exhaust. but I was more concerned that the shaft would be the wrong diameter or not the right length.
IF I can adapt it without too much trouble, it will certainly be a NICE upgrade. This 15hp Airens has always seemed a little underpowered. It would never cut very fast, compared to my neighbors Simplicity with a 17 hp, Kohler. At least I think it is a Kohler, I know that it is a 17 hp, and cuts MUCH faster than my Airens.
So, I'll get a better look at it, model number etc., and post that info.
thanks,
tony p


----------



## tonyp884 (Jan 16, 2007)

I cannot find an tag with the model, type and Code number on the "new" engine. It is an Briggs 20hp OHV, Platinum I/C Twin. It would be really nice to get this engine to work on my Airens 1542. Am I just dreaming, or will this work?
thanks,
tony p


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The engine numbers should be stamped into one of the valve covers. Also will need the numbers off the old engine, to determine what the shaft dimensions were. Most common is a 1" dia. shaft 3 5/32 in length with a straight 1/4" keyway cut down the length of the shaft. Usually drilled and tapped 7/16 - 20. But yours could be different, as long as the new engine has the same diameter crankshaft and the length is close you likely will be able to make it work.


----------

